# Enrollment code



## sky (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the amtrak. Can someone send me a entrollment code?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 22, 2012)

Need your email address to do so.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 22, 2012)

However, it's not a good idea to post it, unless it's disguised. Otherwise spambots may grab it, and you may begin to receive mucho unwanted email. I'm not trying to discourage you at all. If you post your email address, post it as "__name__ at ________ dot _com or net or whatever _"!


----------



## Robert (Jul 3, 2012)

Can someone send me an enrollment code also to rumlover555_at_aol_dot_com. I am just signing up and will be traveling in the next 30 days.

Thank you


----------



## Lakeshore (Jul 3, 2012)

Robert said:


> Can someone send me an enrollment code also to rumlover555_at_aol_dot_com. I am just signing up and will be traveling in the next 30 days.
> 
> Thank you


Sent


----------



## Ryan (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent.

And may I suggest that the mods lock this thread in deference to the other long running AGR Referral requests thread?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Sent.
> 
> And may I suggest that the mods lock this thread in deference to the other long running AGR Referral requests thread?


Agree. Requests for AGR enrollment referals can be posted in This Topic. To prevent the referral topic from disappearing from normal view, I've pinned it.


----------

